# [solved] Problem with my order on Nds-card.com



## Agent20003 (May 27, 2014)

Hello there. I created this thread to express how disappointed I am with your primary sponsor: nds-card.com

I ordered a Gateway 3DS from them on the 23rd and they shipped it out on the 25th. As for the shipping method I chose the $18 option (DHL/EMS/UPS) for Asia. I did get a confirmation email in which they stated that they shipped it out; they also said that I will receive a "shipped notice Email" later. What this means I don't know (as they already sent an email stating that they shipped my order out) but I think it probably means the tracking number.

It's been *3 days *now. I still haven't got a tracking number from them. Using my order number to track through their website doesn't work either. My shipment may have already arrived into my country, maybe not, I don't know. I chose the $18 option precisely because I didn't want to take the risk of my order getting lost (even if the chances are extremely low) with Hong Kong Air Mail but even more so because I wanted to track it's location accurately from the very day it was shipped out.

Customer Service has also been unresponsive; it's been two days since I sent them an email regarding this matter. Another trivial matter was the fact that I couldn't contact them directly through their website as there was a problem with their "Captcha Check". No matter how many times I typed in the captcha correctly, an error occurs regarding about the captcha. I tried this out on several other devices to ensure that it was not a problem on my end; all of them yielded the same result.

There was also the problem with the payment process. I have done a lot of online shopping before but this is the first time I came across a website which did not send an automated message after payment had been made. They took at least 6 hours to process that I had made a payment and that they had received it. I'll be honest, I was terrified. From what I know, their Customer Service email address is what they send their non-automated 'confirmation' emails through. This is a very unproductive process in my opinion.

I have been visiting GBAtemp for almost 5 years now as an anonymous user (I created an account only recently) so it definitely receives my utmost trust. What about new users though? Their trust in GBAtemp could be indirectly tarnished because of matters like this. These sort of dilemmas with nds-card.com happens to quite an amount of users as far as I have gathered from other similar threads. Would you ever consider changing your primary sponsor if they never intend to tackle these types of problems in the future?

Anyways, thank you for reading 

Order Number: 30388 (just in case Wesley Xiao visits this thread)


----------



## wesleyxiao (May 28, 2014)

Dear Thulan,
Your order *30388* has been sent  by aramex  (NO:7059128974 ) please directly click number to track.
Sorry for the inconvenience. Your parcel was delayed because:
1、For the time difference, your order placed at 18:44 23-May, it is Friday evening, and the weeks began. We can not ship your parcel out that time.
2、We delivery your parcel to HK ARAMEX company on 26-May, and they provided their tracking number this morning, and then we have emailed to you one hour ago. ARAMEX tracking number is a little slower for the schedule.
3、By the way, we did not choose DHL because DHL is so experience, will cost about ＄40, but ARAMEX express is about ＄30.
But don't worry, you will receive it within 3-5 days.
Thanks for your understanding.

nds-card.com


----------

